# Citalopram v Lexapro?



## susannah (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello all

I've not posted on this site for several years, although I read the posts from time to time and always find something helpful and supportive.

Is there anyone who can comment on whether citalopram or lexapro is more effective?

I've had constant DP (foggy, spacey, some memory problems, panicky sensations and anxiety attacks) for the last 16 (argh) years. Initially brought on by a bizarre post-viral ME type condition, at its most extreme I could hardly leave the house. However after taking sertraline for several years I felt that I got some grip back on reality. A few years later I had a child and came off medication, but the DP symptoms increased and I went onto a minor (10mg) dose of citalopram along with some CBT therapy. Several years on again and I've been off medication again now for nearly 2 years, but yet again struggling to cope with the ever-present DP/anxiety symptoms.

I'm now thinking of going back on citalopram, but wondering if lexapro is more effective? I know there is also the klonopin and citalopram combo, but I'm a bit wary of addictive medication, though perhaps I shouldn't be.

Any feedback gratefully appreciated.

Susannah


----------



## Pre (Nov 11, 2008)

I took Lexapro for a little over a month and got no relief.


----------



## hope1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I tried Lexapro for a couple of months, but it did not help my DPD.

L


----------



## Hazey (Jan 1, 2009)

Odd. I've actually found a lot of help with Lexapro and my DP. Granted, it's not gone - after a week on Lexapro, but I can definitely feel it slowly starting to fade. I'm not a 100% better, but I feel better then I did without my Lexapro!


----------



## MissyLady (Jan 16, 2009)

I found this site because I was searching for information and other experiences.
I have been on Citalopram for about 18 months. I really only noticed a difference in the past six months and it's been negative...My head feels foggy all the time, memory problems, excessively tired, and the worst has been that I feel easily aggitated.

My previous physician seemed to pass this off as "hormonal", I'm approaching my mid 40's.
I recently relocated to a new town and found a new physician that immediately replaced 40mg of Citalopram with 10mg of Lexapro. I wasn't entirely on board with this because I've tried other meds that didn't change or have any significant improvement.

The first 10-15 days of taking the Lexapro I felt no real change except for being excessively sleepy and wiped out. It's been a month now and the improvement is dramatic, particularly in regards to the agitation. For the first time in about two years, I feel more like myself. My head feels out of the fog, I don't feel wiped out or excess fatigue, and there's no agitation. I feel calmer and definately more relaxed without feeling "medicated".

The difference has been so significant that I started searching for why there was such a dramatic difference in my response to the two meds that are "seemingly" so alike. 
The difference may seem small, but it has made all the difference for me.
I'm so thankful I've found a doctor that really had the knowledge to know the difference between the two and not to pass it off as hormonal or my Thyroid. It feels good to wake up and feel like myself again and enjoy the day.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

When I started taking the cipralex (lexapro) it had horrendous side effects, panic attacks and dpd increase, migraine and drowsiness. An yet I would gladly go through all that again. Im now so much better, dp is not gone, but Im functional, the anxiety is gone, I can hold a conversation, and in short, I got my life back.


----------



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

Lexapro was the first med I found that lifted my DR. Celexa like most ADs, increased my derealization. That's just my 2 cents of my brain chemistry.

Also my personal note on klonopin. While it did/does help w/ DR, it increased depression and irritability (I"m BPII). Plus the klonopin gave me a wet blanket feeling if you know what i mean.

Good luck with your search, you will find it.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## susannah (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello all who replied to my post

Just visiting this site today and found these responses. Really helps as I'm finally taking the plunge and starting the escitalopram - though with some trepidation.

All best
Susannah


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

I've taken citalopram on two occasions for anxiety, the first time was for about three years. I found that it did not help my DR at all. In fact it didn't even help with my anxiety after about the first two months. I guess though that everyone reacts differently to different meds so it is just a question of trial and error until you find one that works for you.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm also on Lexapro and found positive results. DP/DR are secondary symptoms for me right now but it helps with both them and my anxiety.


----------

